# Get that damp check done !



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

June hab check on 14 year old van found isolated damp at 60%. I rechecked myself to confirm. We went away for 8 weeks over the Summer then took the van to be assessed ( by someone who knows what they are doing for a change.) Cupboards have to come out on RH side, boards replaced, water tank out, rails resealed, stuff de humidified etc. Cost £1600. Mind you we get a new Heki roof light included.

Yes it's a lot, but compared to the cost of doing nothing....

The strangest thing is we had no idea of the problem, we don't leak, there's no smell, there's no mould or discolouration.

I'm just glad we caught it early.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, indeed Peter. Is it on the side of the awning? Any idea where the ingress is / was?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Not the awning side Mike. it appears to be the roof rails.


----------

